

Finance set to surpass tech as most-profitable U.S. industry  - JumpCrisscross
http://www.usatoday.com/article/news/2509349

======
rayiner
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/shinal/2013/07/...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/shinal/2013/07/14/finance-
and-tech-industry-outlook/2509349/)

------
andrewSC
404

